# Mileage reduction on 335d



## gator_babito (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi, I own a 2010 335d that i purchased in dec. 2009. It now has about 8K miles and I took it for its first servicing. I noticed that I used to get 26-27MPG prior to the servicing and now after they did some software updates and basic servicing involving, oil change and tire balancing and such, the fuel economy has gone down to 21MPG. I was wondering if anyone out there had a similar experience and has done some research to find out why this could be the case.
I bought the 335d thinking that i can get a high MPG. All my driving is city driving and there is hardly any highway driving involved but that's how it has been even before the software updates and servicing.

thanks.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

If you are doing mainly city driving a Hybrid vehicle would be more suitable although a lot less fun to drive.

The 335d really gives the best FE on highway trips.

I normally do 75% highway and I consistently get 33+ MPG whihc is why I get the 335d over a Ford Fusion or Prius Hybrid.


----------



## julesandtrish (Mar 2, 2006)

Sounds like the service guys had little fun with the loud pedal in the D.


----------



## gator_babito (Jun 25, 2010)

Well, the manual boasts of 27MPG in the city and 37MPG on the highway and the dealerships also advertise it that way and so does truecar.com and other websites which one uses before buying a new car. So, i dumped my gas guzzler X5 for this toy and it was actually giving me 26.1 MPG until they did the software updates and first year annual servicing. Now its dropped to 21MPG for city driving.


----------



## gator_babito (Jun 25, 2010)

hmmm..., what's a "loud pedal"?


----------



## julesandtrish (Mar 2, 2006)

Sorry. I used to own an M5 before the D and we always called the loud pedal the "gas" pedal.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Did you reset your avg after servicing? I noticed a day after my service my avg was 9 mpg and 6mph. After resetting I am back to my original values


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

Did you check the air pressure in the tires?


----------



## HIREN (Jul 14, 2006)

Mine went down a few mpgs noticeably after I had the software update done at the dealership. Though at the same time I got new 19" heavier wheels/tires put on. I noticed a tank or two later that the air pressure was not enough. After I increased it to the recommended for 19" the mileage came back. Now after the first oil change and 12k mi later the mileage is better than ever. 

On a side note, it's amazing how much of a difference it makes driving on cruise at 70 compared to getting there doing 90 passing traffic, 5+mpg difference!


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=478461&highlight=
"Did software 2.37.1 (or later) hurt your fuel economy?"


----------



## gator_babito (Jun 25, 2010)

bimmerdiesel said:


> Did you reset your avg after servicing? I noticed a day after my service my avg was 9 mpg and 6mph. After resetting I am back to my original values


I didn't do any changes after servicing. I mean I didn't do and resetting. I will check on it today and see how it does. I didn't check the TP either. I asked the servicing guys to make sure that the TP was according to the book and they told me that they filled up the tires to the recommendations.

Thanks for all your comments.

gb


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Gator (how original for Florida!:rofl,

There are some previous posts on here about drops in mileage after first service and software updates. I experienced the same thing for about two tank fulls after 1st service, and then it went back to normal. You can see I am in the 29-30mpg range.

What they did was reset your trip odometer and you MPG, so it started over without filling up the tank. They must take a short test drive, to check out that the "loud pedal" still works.

I also think the Transmission has to relearn your driving style.

Give it a tank or two and I'm sure it will return to normal.

What part of Florida are you located? I'm in Miami area, Weston actually.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

gator_babito said:


> Hi, I own a 2010 335d that i purchased in dec. 2009. It now has about 8K miles and I took it for its first servicing. I noticed that I used to get 26-27MPG prior to the servicing and now after they did some software updates and basic servicing involving, oil change and tire balancing and such, the fuel economy has gone down to 21MPG. I was wondering if anyone out there had a similar experience and has done some research to find out why this could be the case.
> I bought the 335d thinking that i can get a high MPG. All my driving is city driving and there is hardly any highway driving involved but that's how it has been even before the software updates and servicing.
> 
> thanks.


Are you basing your mpg solely on what the computer in the car is telling you? If so then do what others have suggested and run a tank or two through the car. If not and this is a reading based on at least one tank since your dealer visit then I'd take it back since that is a much larger margin of difference than others have claimed with the software update. With my car I noticed no difference in my ranges of mpg per tank, but I am not going off the reading in the car but instead odo readings and my receipts at the pump.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

DC-IT said:


> The 335d really gives the best FE on highway trips.


Agreed.I've been convinced from the start that the "d" is absolutely a highway car which is great because 90% of my driving is on the Interstate and most of the rest is suburban driving.I've only taken it into the city a couple of times.


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

*Open field, unrelated mileage question*

This seems the right place for a very basic question. I have a 2010 335d. In 0% freeway/100% suburban/0% city driving I get a consistent 27-28 mpg. In previous vehicles I owned (let's just not say what exactly I was driving, shall we?) the difference between performance driving and grocery getting was big - usually 4 - 5 mpg. The question is why, in the 335d, how I drive makes virtually no difference whatsoever in mileage?

I ran an experiment where, for one tank, I drove like a flaming A-hole, got 27.2 and, over the exact same route, with the exact same tire pressure, I drove the 335d like it was an Escort with blown valves and got 28.4. Hardly worth speaking about. Is it just that the 335d has such a reserve of torque and power, that it is equally efficient regardless of load? I mean, I took physics and F=MA. If A is big, F is big too.

Am I high?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

My driving is mixed driving and I usually manage the mpg you are getting for 100% city, so yeah I'd say you are high.


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

I've come to believe that driving style is a secondary factor on fuel economy if all trips are short. Warming up a cold engine seems like it might have a larger effect on FE than does the behavior of my right foot. (I have no real data to back up this observation, and it might be complete BS.)

> I've been convinced from the start that the "d" is absolutely a highway car

But not _the_ highway car. Something like a 320d E91 better fits that bill.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am convinced that the cars suck down diesel when idling. Too many tanks where I had to stay idling for awhile and saw a significant drop in my mpg for those tanks v. the others. Outside that I have tried different styles of applying my right foot through tanks and saw no real differences for them, I think best I could muster was another 1-2


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Past few tanks my daily commute has been 100% sub urban, no highways, lot of stop signs and signals, 14 miles each way and I get in range of 26-28mpg. Like Snipe said idling kills mpg and in morning sometimes miles to go goes down by 40miles probably coz of cold engine start. It definitely shines on highways. Also I think for non highway driving mileage is reasonable. I dont think there is any other 3l twin turbo engine which will give 27mpg on such commute. I hear 335i gets around 20-24 for stop and go commute


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

It seems my overall MPGs vary greatly with this car. If I'm driving mostly with a heavy foot in the city (with stops at every corner and huge hills everywhere) I usually get around 22 to 24 MPG. If I have a chance to get on the freeway more often, with longer trips and less traffic I'll see closer to 30 or 32 MPG. Unfortunately, the freeways are usually clogged.

Only a few times I've seen close to 40 MPG - usually when I'm able to immediately get on to a flat, empty freeway right after filling up the tank. I still have yet to take a long road trip to really test the upper limit of MPGs.



Snipe656 said:


> I am convinced that the cars suck down diesel when idling. Too many tanks where I had to stay idling for awhile and saw a significant drop in my mpg for those tanks v. the others.


That is true. If you reset the MPG computer you can watch the numbers drop like a stone if you sit at idle. I'd like to experiment with shutting off the engine for those longer traffic lights, since that's what some of those European cars do automatically.

I've twice had to make an emergency exit out of a freeway traffic jam. Diesel is significantly cheaper on the other side of the bridge, and I thought 'with 60 miles to empty, I should be able to go 15 miles'. After a few minutes idling in a traffic jam (watching the needle drop) I realized I couldn't make it and had to exit.

I have to be a bit more careful with this car.


----------

